# Steinhatchee reef



## doomtrpr_z71 (Sep 9, 2014)

Im going to steinhatchee next weekend, Ill be fishing out of a carolina skiff. But, I was wondering if it would be worth the time to run out to the steinhatchee reef since its fairly close to shore.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 10, 2014)

It's pretty scattered, if you have ever fished it before, so watch your bottom machine well.


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey Parker,
What would you expect to find on it in mid-October?


----------



## brunofishing (Sep 10, 2014)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Hey Parker,
> What would you expect to find on it in mid-October?



Redlips, porgies,trigers, and some monster grouper, aj's kings..


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Sep 10, 2014)

Never fished it before but I have the GPS coordinates. What I could I find this time of the year?


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 10, 2014)

You will be lucky to find anything worth keeping this time of year honestly. Too early for sheepshead, too late for cobia. Maybe a few short grouper. I'd be careful out there in that boat as well. Those numbers are scattered and the better stuff isn't public.


----------



## bhdawgs (Sep 10, 2014)

I wouldn't go to the reef in a skiff unless its flat calm brother... doubt you will catch more than sea bass and short gags this time of year.   Not sure if it would be worth the trouble...


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Sep 10, 2014)

If we went it'd be first thing so it would be calm, but it sounds like it won't be worth it.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 11, 2014)

Grouper Throat is right, this time of year it's gonna be hard to make it worth the ride. The only time I've ever heard of anyone having a good day at the reefs is during sheephead season.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 12, 2014)

When the bait pods are present, I've caught some jumbo Spanish there.  Never caught a king there, but I'm sure in a month or so if the bait pods are moving through, there will be some kings


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Sep 12, 2014)

Looking at the forecast, it's irrelevant I'm definitely not taking a skiff out that far in the rain next weekend.


----------

